# And so it continues :(



## Guest (Mar 5, 2013)

Many know I've had a crappy time recently with the fluffs  Well it looks like it is set to continue for now 

Last night when doing checks I noticed that Thalia has a very suspect lump growing behind her eye -sigh-

It doesn't look like an abscess (I could be wrong of course) so I'm probably looking at a tumour 

She is booked in to the vets for Thursday so they can have a closer look to see what we are dealing with.

Sometimes I wonder why I do this, my heart can't break much more, it will be shattered to pieces :nonod:

No real point to this thread, I just needed to vent


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

<<hug>> I'm sorry Bernie


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Aww hun let's hope its just an abcess.
I know just what you mean though its heart breaking and I'm thinking after 14 years of rat owning after these 6 are gone I may not have anymore. Even my breeder boy has continuous RI's.
Will be thinking of you and your girl on Thursday x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

That's horrible...here's hoping for best possible situation!!!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

((((hugs))))

You do it for the love of the fluffs & what they give you in return.

You've had a rough time lately, thinking of you xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2013)

simplysardonic said:


> ((((hugs))))
> 
> You do it for the love of the fluffs & what they give you in return.
> 
> You've had a rough time lately, thinking of you xx


I think losing Courage has flipped me over the edge, my eyes just won't stop leaking at the moment


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

...........


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

So sorry your having a bad time at the moment. Im sure things will start to get better soon. 

Sorry to hear Thalia's not well, hope the outcome is a good one for her.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2013)

Thalia is now at the vets, now comes the time for waiting for the call from my vet


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Has she gone under then bernie? To see if its a tumour or abcess? Ill be thinking of you and Thalia.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2013)

blade100 said:


> Has she gone under then bernie? To see if its a tumour or abcess? Ill be thinking of you and Thalia.


Yep fraid so, because it is behind the eye we can't tell either way unless they open her up 

I have a picture (it's a bit blurry but you can see how the side of her face has changed) if you want to see it?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Could you show me the picture if its not too upsetting for you Bernie, unfortunately Ive had more than my fair share of rodent tumours, but luckily Ive had more than my fair share removed succesfully too , I really am sending as many strong thoughts as I possibly can for you and Thalia xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2013)

thedogsmother said:


> Could you show me the picture if its not too upsetting for you Bernie, unfortunately Ive had more than my fair share of rodent tumours, but luckily Ive had more than my fair share removed succesfully too , I really am sending as many strong thoughts as I possibly can for you and Thalia xx












As I said it's blurry but you can see the shape change clearly.

This one is a bit clearer









There is no scratches or anything around the eye the red is excess porphrine.
Whatever it is, it is pushing from behind the eye


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

B3rnie said:


> There is no scratches or anything around the eye the red is excess porphrine.
> Whatever it is, it is pushing from behind the eye :([/QUOTE]
> 
> Is there any change in her balance hun?


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2013)

thedogsmother said:


> Is there any change in her balance hun?


Yes, it's almost like she doesn't know where her legs are sometimes, and she shakes her head alot so it definitely bothers her


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

.............


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2013)

Wobbles said:


> That looks uncomfortable Will they remove her eye Bernie? When Angel got something behind hers, they said they couldn't see what was there without taking the eye out.


My vet said she will try to save the eye, but there is no guarantee.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

B3rnie said:


> My vet said she will try to save the eye, but there is no guarantee.


Lavenderb had a rat (also hairless I think) whos eye had to be removed, he coped fine from what I remember, but it might be an idea to ask her about the experience if it comes to that.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2013)

thedogsmother said:


> Lavenderb had a rat (also hairless I think) whos eye had to be removed, he coped fine from what I remember, but it might be an idea to ask her about the experience if it comes to that.


Thank you.

So what's your thoughts on the pics? I'm already thinking the worst so give it to me straight please.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I hope shes ok bernie x


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I can see a lump definatly.
As to whether its a tumour or abcess is anyone's guess.
Do you think it's affecting her ear drum if she's off balance and all?


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2013)

blade100 said:


> I can see a lump definatly.
> As to whether its a tumour or abcess is anyone's guess.
> Do you think it's affecting her ear drum if she's off balance and all?


The vet didn't say anything after checking her ears so I'm not sure. It's a possibility tho.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

What time are the vets ringing you?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

B3rnie said:


> Thank you.
> 
> So what's your thoughts on the pics? I'm already thinking the worst so give it to me straight please.


I dont like facial tumours hun, I know the only two Ive had were both zgts, but they werent exactly where hers is, the balance issues can suggest that too, but if a tumour or abcess is pressing on the brain it can also affect the balance. So basically what Im saying is it could be a zymbals gland tumour, but it could also just as easily be a nasty abcess. So prepare for the worst and hope for the best.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2013)

blade100 said:


> What time are the vets ringing you?


They didn't give me a time but as soon as they know what it is they will phone me to see what to do...

I'm like a cat on a hot tin roof at the moment :sosp:

Thanks Gill.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2013)

The vet has just phoned.

Thalia's heart stopped during the op, for what it's worth the lump was a huge mass :crying:

RIP Thalia, scamper free at the bridge with Shansi xxx


----------



## bluefire74b (Feb 16, 2012)

So sorry to hear that Bernie. 
Sweet dreams little one xx


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm really sorry Bernie.

RIP


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh bernie I'm so very sorry,rest tight little girl.
Thinking of you at this sad and tough time you are going through bernie xx


----------



## jaderosehere (Feb 9, 2013)

oh no, so sorry to hear your loss :crying:
 at least you gave her a good happy life and did your best for her.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Im so sorry Bernie, I was hoping that it would be good news, I know you needed it to be right now, Im glad for her that she had a mum who didnt let her suffer and Im glad for you that she left peacefully and you didnt have to make that hardest decision for her but I so wish that this had ended differently (((hugs))).


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

...........


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Awwww Bernie i am so sorry. ((Hugs))


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks guys.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

What a traumatic few days for you. Hugs Bernie!!!

Sleep well gorgeous Thalia.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

So, so sorry Bernie - you didn't need this right now, so soon after losing Courage.

Poor Thalia - I know you desperately needed a good outcome, but at least it was a peaceful end for her.

((((((((((hugs)))))))))


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm so, so sorry bernie  You did everything that you could and she will be taking a lifetime of happy memories with her - run free little one xx


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Really sorry for your loss Bernie  
At least she went in her sleep and not in pain. 

RIP little ratty x


----------



## Laura123 (Aug 6, 2012)

Oh Bernie I'm so sorry. At least she didn't suffer and she had a great life with you and her friends. Last thing you needed. Take care


----------

